# What can I use?



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Jiffy popcorn just wouldn't pop and burnt to the bottom of the pan. How do I get it off of the stainless steel pan?
Thanks!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Hot water and dishwasher soap, soaking overnight will loosen a lot of burned on things.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Old fashioned "sudsy ammonia" is a great pan cleaner. Pour about a quarter inch in there and lay a thin towel over the burned area... Soak over night. It should come out.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I just saw something I haven't tried but will when need to. Make a thin paste of vinegar and cream of tartar. Let soak for a few minutes and then rub with dish cloth and rinse.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I know they say you are not suppose to use brillo/sos pads on stainless steel pans but I have stainless steel pans I've had at least 40 yrs. and I've always used them to get burnt on foods off. My dh uses my stainless steel 2 qt. pan to make his tea in and it always stains it. I use a soapy brillo pad on it all time.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi all~
I had actually tried the brillo pad but this was like chunks of burnt popcorn stuck. But the vinegar worked!
Thank you for saving my pan!!!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Another old one.. .sprinkle with salt. Kosher salt is better.. get an ice cube and start rubbing.. the salt will melt into the ice and act as an abrasive and not scratch the metal.. 

Another thing I do, especially for iron skillets with stuck on stuff.. fill with water, bring to boil and allow to boil until everything comes loose.


----------

